# raccoons and a coyote



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

I set up a feed bucket and my trail cam. Mix of cat food and fish food.







Come on fur season!

Steve


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oh i think i would be refilling that bucket on a regular basis

just to keep them coming back untill their fur was prime

and then i would :gunshooting:


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Filled it back up this evening. Gonna have some steel set around it come season.

Steve


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Steve, looks like the next pictures we will get will be of critters wearing ankle bracelets..........good luck!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good luck Steve, looks like a little fur on the stretcher very soon.

stonegod....that's insane!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on the trapping.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool pics...


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Stonegod, looks like you have a poll dancer there!

Steve


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I saw this on Facebook, thought it fit well in this thread.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

**

*Steve*


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've had plenty of pictures like these on my trail cameras this year. Tons of raccoons, I'll try to find the pic that shows 9 of them on the ground around some corn we spread out. Plus this week i've had coyotes on camera on 3 different nights. Biggest suprise for us was seeing a bobcat roaming around again. My uncle saw him 2 weeks ago so we hope he's staying around for a while. Trapping season opens November 13th and it looks like we could have a great year.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

I THINK I ATE TOO MUCH!!!!!!



Blurry Kitty



Steve


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

Holy cow!!! Those are nice fat raccoons you got there. Should bring some nice $$$$


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd say you sure have the attention of every raccoon around. Those are some very nice fat raccoons. That last picture looks like you have a bobcat around as well.


----------

